# Port Number to Google Voice and Keep VZW Unlimited Data



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

I have just achieved what I thought to be an impossible task of porting my phone number from Verizon to Google Voice without canceling my account or losing my unlimited data. (I am still under contract)

My first attempt failed by following instructions from another forum. They had stated to request a port from Google's site then immediately go to your account on Verizon and request a number change for that line. After about 12 hours, I received an email from Google saying that Verizon had blocked my port and to contact Verizon. It took me multiple phone calls to Verizon until I was able to get a rep that could retrieve my original phone number and put it back on my line.

My second attempt was successful, I am not guaranteeing that it will work for you, but it worked for me:

Day 1: Open a new line on your account with an old basic phone. (It cost me $9.99 to add the line for the month, there is also an activation fee but I was able to get that waived).

Day 2: Call Verizon (may take multiple calls to get the "right" rep) and tell them you want to move the number on your Gnex to the basic phone and get a new number on the Gnex.

Day 3: Request the port for your number on Google Voice.

Since you are now porting from a basic phone that is not under contract, it should not change your Verizon account at all. The port took exactly 24 hours to process. I am still waiting for SMS to start working again, it says this can take up to 3 days.

Tips: 
- For the account number only use the first digits not the "-000001" at the end 
- Google asks for a "billing pin" this is the pin or password that Verizon will ask for when you call customer service. I changed mine to only numbers you can do this on your account online. 
- I waited a day between each step just to be safe, but it might be possible to do it all back to back.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow great to know.. Been thinking about this..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Out of curiosity, how did you get the activation fee waived on the temporary line? I helped my parents port their verizon landline to google voice recently through a very similar process but I didn't attempt to address that fee, just sucked it up as part of the process. It's a quick payback, though, saving about $35/month.

Also, what was your reason for porting the number? I'm assuming that you now use the Google Voice app for calls, and the new number just keeps your phone active on the network? I signed up for "light" voicemail only option on my Gnex a while back and I'm pretty happy with it that way.


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

Joesyr said:


> Also, what was your reason for porting the number? I'm assuming that you now use the Google Voice app for calls, and the new number just keeps your phone active on the network?


I recently started using a Nexus 4 on Straight Talk and wanted a way to use both phones and interchange them with the same number.

It's been great so far, the only negative is not being able to receive mms, but I feel all the positives out weigh this one negative. Also, with Goove IP I am able to make and receive calls on my Nexus 7 with the same number, which is pretty sweet.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Could someone please explain to me what exactly Google voice is or does?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cupfulloflol (Dec 15, 2011)

sk3litor said:


> Could someone please explain to me what exactly Google voice is or does?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


http://www.google.com/googlevoice/about.html


----------



## mathcolo (Jul 2, 2012)

OP, how do you feel about losing the ability to accept MMS on your main number? That would seem to be the biggest gripe about this in my mind...


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

mathcolo said:


> OP, how do you feel about losing the ability to accept MMS on your main number? That would seem to be the biggest gripe about this in my mind...


even though I don't use MMS, losing it by using my current number on Google voice would bother me. Its good to know.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> even though I don't use MMS, losing it by using my current number on Google voice would bother me. Its good to know.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm kind of surprised that Google Voice doesn't have a feature that forwards MMS messages to your GMail inbox. Seems to me that would be the best solution until Google Voice handles MMS natively.


----------



## LakeDubVt (Jan 28, 2012)

mathcolo said:


> I'm kind of surprised that Google Voice doesn't have a feature that forwards MMS messages to your GMail inbox. Seems to me that would be the best solution until Google Voice handles MMS natively.


It does this if you receive the message from someone on Sprint. Works well I have all my emails go to trash. You relieve a text saying that a mms was sent. So then I just check trash in Gmail.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

mightybrick said:


> I'm kind of surprised that Google Voice doesn't have a feature that forwards MMS messages to your GMail inbox. Seems to me that would be the best solution until Google Voice handles MMS natively.


I think GV does do this. At least I think this is what happened the last time I used GV and someone sent me an MMS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

